# Taurus 731 32 mag



## JLH (Mar 25, 2007)

When did Taurus stop porting these? I just ordered one from Buds and it was not ported. The Taurus site still shows these pistols as being ported.
When I e-mailed Buds about this they claim Taurus hasn't ported their pistols for 2 years. Is this true?


----------

